# camo dipped rifle



## ed103 (Apr 27, 2012)

did these  the other day. let me know what you think.thanks.


----------



## corbread (Apr 28, 2012)

nice, looks good


----------



## walkinboss01 (Apr 28, 2012)

That looks awesome. How durable is the "dip"?


----------



## ed103 (Apr 29, 2012)

after the curing period the camo is very durable and hard as a rock.


----------



## broncos (May 1, 2012)

looks good, is that something anyone can do at home?


----------



## ladderman4 (May 1, 2012)

That's looks incredible!!! I would really like to do that to my ol'e Savage.Where did you get the materials to do that?


----------



## ladderman4 (May 1, 2012)

Just found one called Camo Dip Kits. They claim theirs is the best finish and is deet proof. 
http://www.camodipkit.com/
Would like to some feedback on which kits are better.


----------



## walkinboss01 (May 1, 2012)

How did you keep it off of the scope lens?


----------



## Michael F. Gray (May 1, 2012)

I'd be interested in learning more about the process, it's cost and durability. It looks great in the photos.


----------



## ed103 (May 1, 2012)

the dip kit is alright,but the film dosent stand up too good.it flakes off easy,that is  the problem i had with it.so i now do my own i get my film and activator from different companies,just look up hydrographic film on the net,there is a process involved in dipping and some of it is time consuming.cost can be expensive to start but once ou get everything it isnt too bad to restock.just make sure you get good primer and a good grade of paint or it wont hold up.once it cures out is is hard as a rock.


----------



## ed103 (May 1, 2012)

too keep it off the scope lenses use paper tape and tape around the lenses.


----------



## _BuckMaster_ (May 30, 2012)

Nice Work Ed!


----------



## bowtie (Jun 13, 2012)

looks great....


----------



## Stewy55 (Jun 15, 2012)

Good job, looks awesome


----------



## Pat Tria (Jun 17, 2012)

Awsome!!!!


----------



## golffreak (Jun 21, 2012)

Great work! I really like that lever gun.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a 30-30 done the same way my barrel and metal is DuPont durocoated with Teflon looks sweet


----------



## General P (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks good.


----------

